# October Ride for Food-22nd Oct-Rye & Back



## martint235 (8 Aug 2011)

The ride is back on and it will take place on 22nd October. The start will be 8am at Bromley South station.


To prove I do listen to people, the new [url="http://ridewithgps.com/routes/732583"]route[/url] is 123 miles long, a bit shorter than the original but don't worry there are still hills.

To prove I'm still a stubborn so and so and don't always listen to people, the lunch stop will still be at the Ypres Castle pub cos I like it and its fish and chips are easily worth £11!!!

This ride has to be described as challenging. It is do-able though and I'm not expecting to do it at pace but I'd like to be home around 7 - 8pm at the latest. Flat out I reckon I can do 123 miles in about 7 hours, so this leaves 5 hours for the inevitable faffing about etc.

Bring lights, you will need them before we get home.


----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2011)

It may well be an earlier start, I'm going to ride the route and see how long it takes. Then I'll add a couple of hours to keep Andy happy  

Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2011)

Option for people who don't want to do the whole ride is to start from the Dripping Tap in Bromley (Trains from Victoria)


----------



## iZaP (8 Aug 2011)

I'm in!!!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2011)

Oh yes,
I'm in


----------



## deckertim (8 Aug 2011)

I'm in, but will probably meet up in Bromley and peel off home early, after climbing Vigo Hill of course.


----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention something which I should have done. I've been to the Ypres Castle many times (was friends with the previous owners) and the food is very, very good. However it's not cheap. Rye on the whole isn't a cheap place so I've added a poll. I assume these are anonymous so vote away.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1499591"]
It's all good, FFS I paid £16.20 for a couple of bacon butties, some chips, a coke and a bottle of water so £11 sounds cheap.
[/quote]

lol, your face was a picture. And I am sure you checked your change at least twice.


----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1499591"]It's all good, FFS I paid £16.20 for a couple of bacon butties, some chips, a coke and a bottle of water so £11 sounds cheap.[/quote]

The baguettes are 70p more expensive in Rye! 

Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## rb58 (8 Aug 2011)

Blimey - a bit of a hill-fest! I'd better lose some weight before then. Or maybe not.

I'm in, but will also be taking the Dripping Tap option and will likely peel off when we get to Bexley on the way back.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Aug 2011)

I should be OK for this, but on the return leg, I'll probably veer off at some point, to get a train.


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2011)

Me too, probably for first half and then on to somewhere for a train west. Unless I say '...it' and decide to do the whole thing!


----------



## CharlieB (9 Aug 2011)

Count me in, please Martin. It's high time I did attempted a ride >102m.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Aug 2011)

Looks great, so count me in.. Alas.. with those gradients, ill be on the tourer with its 25" bottom gear..


----------



## iZaP (9 Aug 2011)

How much actual chip and fish do you get for the 11 quid?


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2011)

iZaP said:


> How much actual chip and fish do you get for the 11 quid?



The last time I went it wasn't as much as at Maldon but it is very nice. I doubt you'll still be hungry afterwards!!


----------



## lilolee (12 Aug 2011)

I could be up for this. Would it be OK to meet you at Westerham?


----------



## martint235 (12 Aug 2011)

lilolee said:


> I could be up for this. Would it be OK to meet you at Westerham?



Yep if the timings on the recce work out, I'm hoping to have a cafe stop at the green in Westerham


----------



## lilolee (12 Aug 2011)

Excellent. Looks to be around 9:15.


----------



## martint235 (12 Aug 2011)

lilolee said:


> Excellent. Looks to be around 9:15.



Timings could be subject to significant changes following the recce. I can get to Westerham from my house in about an hour 15 so if we start at 8 we're probably looking at 10 - 10.30 but I'll confirm once I've ridden the full route.


----------



## Martok (13 Aug 2011)

Very unlikely that I'll do that ride (it's too far and too hilly for me at this stage, I need to do a 'normal' one of these rides easily first



)

I'll be interested to see what time you do this in when you recce the route. 140 miles at an average of 14mph is 10 hours, then there's breaks/lunch plus travelling to/from the start will likely mean 12 hours+ in all on the day itself, so 8-9pm home for some at least. A lot of climbing (nearly 8000 feet) too, don't know if that'll slow things down for the ones who'll do this.

Looks like you'll be setting off and returning in the dark too going by sunrise & sunset times:

*22 Oct 2011	Sunrise 07:36	Sunset 17:53
*
Probably best to make all of this clear to those who do sign up (I'm sure you had all of this in mind already).

Best of luck to all who attempt this. One day when I've shifted my excess weight I may be able to join you on one of these rides.


----------



## martint235 (13 Aug 2011)

Martok said:


> Very unlikely that I'll do that ride (it's too far and too hilly for me at this stage, I need to do a 'normal' one of these rides easily first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Martok, you would naturally be welcome on the ride but I'm not going to push anyone into this one. It will be a challenging ride. 

I'm hoping to set off in daylight at least but it is a bring your lights ride certainly!!


----------



## Tynan (13 Aug 2011)

please define 'bastard of a hill' in relation to either Beacon or Chinoor (the two proper hills I've crawled up)


----------



## martint235 (14 Aug 2011)

Tynan said:


> please define 'bastard of a hill' in relation to either Beacon or Chinoor (the two proper hills I've crawled up)



Ok the definition is simple. It's a 1 in 6 and it goes on and on. I've not done the Chinoor but I've done the Beacon a few times now. There isn't the variation in gradient that you get with the Beacon but its a touch old slog.


----------



## Martok (14 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ok the definition is simple. It's a 1 in 6 and it goes on and on. I've not done the Chinoor but I've done the Beacon a few times now. There isn't the variation in gradient that you get with the Beacon but its a touch old slog.




If I am correct, 1 in 6 in new money is 17%. Ditchling is an average of 8-10% I believe. If so, then blimey, it's steep!


----------



## martint235 (14 Aug 2011)

Martok said:


> If I am correct, 1 in 6 in new money is 17%. Ditchling is an average of 8-10% I believe. If so, then blimey, it's steep!



Yep that's about right. Walking up it is definitely allowed although it's quite a long walk!!!!


----------



## Tynan (14 Aug 2011)

so really steep and really long and at the post 100 mile point?


----------



## rb58 (14 Aug 2011)

Yep. I may take the bike with a winch gear for this one.


----------



## martint235 (15 Aug 2011)

Tynan said:


> so really steep and really long and at the post 100 mile point?



Yes but what would life be without challenges?? The fun in this ride will be in the completion and the ability to say "I did it" as they take you away to a room with quilts for walls.


----------



## zigzag (15 Aug 2011)

Tynan said:


> so really steep and really long and at the post 100 mile point?



100 miles is a warm up. the hill comes at the right time. can i be on the list please?


----------



## martint235 (15 Aug 2011)

zigzag said:


> 100 miles is a warm up. the hill comes at the right time. can i be on the list please?



You're more than welcome zigzag


----------



## martint235 (15 Aug 2011)

Current attendees are:

martint235
ianrauk
User3143
izap
deckertim
flying dodo
rb58
stuaff
charlieb
davywalnuts
lilolee
zigzag

More than I was expecting to be honest. Still over 2 months to go!!


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2011)

Ok me and Ianrauk did a recce of this ride today. Ian's better at writeups than me so I'll leave most of it to him.

Two things stand out about this ride:

1. It's a bl**dy good day out and a fantastic ride (even if I do say so myself). Quiet lanes, hills, descents the works but....
2. It's not a CC ride for food. I think it would just take too long to get a group round it. From home, I clocked up 125 miles and 5,500 ft of climbing at an average speed of around 16mph and it was still gone 6pm when I got in.

It's definitely challenging (I certainly struggled, big thanks to Ian for leading out for the vast majority of the ride) and it'll make a great summer's day out for a small group but late October I think is a no-no.

I'll come up with something else for the October ride for food!!!


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ok me and Ianrauk did a recce of this ride today. Ian's better at writeups than me so I'll leave most of it to him.
> 
> Two things stand out about this ride:
> 
> ...



Fair enough...sounds like a Martin's Amazing Adventure for next year. Did 7,563 ft of climbing yesterday, though my rolling average was a mere 12.9..


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2011)

It was a tough old ride. Not helped that the first quarter seemed to have every hill that was available to climb in Kent.. But the second quarter to Rye was magnificent. We arrived in Rye with an average of 17.2mph.

Coming back was slower going. More rolling rather then up and down except for Chart Hill which was a bugger, throw in being a busy road for good measure so that will have to be changed. Also a route through a farm was deemed out of bounds so we had a 2 mile diversion which had us climbing up the ridge of the downs and was a leg killer. That will also have to be changed.

119 miles for me with over 7000 feet of climbing and an average of 16mph.

Cheers Martin for the ride and the company..

*Here* are the Garmin stats and map

I am bushed.....


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2011)

A couple of ideas- worth investigating for next year's rides if not for October. There's a rather excellent American diner just west of Kingsclere (55-58 miles or so west of HPC), and there's an equally good cafe in Wantage (60 or so miles west).


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It was a tough old ride. Not helped that the first quarter seemed to have every hill that was available to climb in Kent.. But the second quarter to Rye was magnificent. We arrived in Rye with an average of 17.2mph.
> 
> Coming back was slower going. More rolling rather then up and down except for Chart Hill which was a bugger, throw in being a busy road for good measure so that will have to be changed. Also a route through a farm was deemed out of bounds so we had a 2 mile diversion which had us climbing up the ridge of the downs and was a leg killer. That will also have to be changed.
> 
> ...




7,000 ft of climbing...but how accurate's your 500's altimeter? If it's anything like my 705's (which reckoned I climbed 9,632 ft yesterday) I'd say not very. I always use the elevation correction on Garmin Connect. Still sounds like about 5k of climbing, certainly a lot!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> 7,000 ft of climbing...but how accurate's your 500's altimeter? If it's anything like my 705's (which reckoned I climbed 9,632 ft yesterday) I'd say not very. I always use the elevation correction on Garmin Connect. Still sounds like about 5k of climbing, certainly a lot!



Dunno, I set it for my home elevation from Memory Map

Not far off, just enables and it's saying 6400 feet


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Dunno, I set it for my home elevation from Memory Map
> 
> Not far off, just enables and it's saying 6400 feet



Sounds like the 500's altimeter works a bit better.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Aug 2011)

I was quite fancying doing this ride with a fast group of CCers but I thought it looked like a bit of a step-up from the previous rides. With a TT and hill climb the next day, I was hesitating to sign up. 

But I'll look forward to it when it's rearranged.

Frank


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I was quite fancying doing this ride with a fast group of CCers but I thought it looked like a bit of a step-up from the previous rides. With a TT and hill climb the next day, I was hesitating to sign up.
> 
> But I'll look forward to it when it's rearranged.
> 
> Frank



It is a cracking route Frank, you will definitely enjoy it. However it's one for the summer months.


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1499626"]
Hmm, and there was me thinking that CC folk were hardcore when it came to bike riding. That's why bike lights were invented - so you can see in the dark!

Come on people, let 's ride! I ain't been going up Bison and Caddington Hill every other day for nothing.
[/quote]

It's not the in the dark bit. I've spent hours pfaffing about re-grouping, waiting for people to be served coffee etc. I just think to lead a group round this route will take upwards of 12 hours which is a long time to be in the saddle. 

I will do this route again certainly but on a summers day with a bit of warmth for when I'm hanging around.


----------



## deckertim (31 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> It's not the in the dark bit. I've spent hours pfaffing about re-grouping, waiting for people to be served coffee etc. I just think to lead a group round this route will take upwards of 12 hours which is a long time to be in the saddle.
> 
> I will do this route again certainly but on a summers day with a bit of warmth for when I'm hanging around.



Martin, nice route. I think I have cycled most of these roads, Birling Hill outside Snodland is a beast, but I saw you did plenty of others.


As discussed here is a link to the Castles Ride, which might give you some ideas. I think they could replan this a bit to avoid some of the A roads
http://www.action.org.uk/castle_ride_100/100_mile_route

And here is the route I did earlier in the Summer from Bromley down to Rye (had to go via Croydon to meet my son). Managed to keep away from A roads. 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/98434072

Hope this gives you some ideas for an October ride.
Tim


----------



## martint235 (31 Aug 2011)

deckertim said:


> Martin, nice route. I think I have cycled most of these roads, Birling Hill outside Snodland is a beast, but I saw you did plenty of others.
> 
> 
> As discussed here is a link to the Castles Ride, which might give you some ideas. I think they could replan this a bit to avoid some of the A roads
> ...



Cheers Tim. We weren't supposed to go up Birling Hill, we were meant to go up Vigo but my routing through a closed farm and the subsequent detour meant we were half way up Birling before we could really do anything about it.

I'll have a think and take advice and then come up with a route for October that keeps everyone happy or as happy as they are likely to be!!!


----------



## CharlieB (31 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1499626"]
Hmm, and there was me thinking that CC folk were hardcore when it came to bike riding. That's why bike lights were invented - so you can see in the dark!

Come on people, let 's ride! I ain't been going up *Bison* and Caddington Hill every other day for nothing.
[/quote]
Nice one, Lee. I've yet to succeed on Bison Hill.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2011)

This ride is now back on for the 22nd of August. It will have a light change of route, a change of place and time for a meeting pint.


----------



## funnymummy (11 Sep 2011)

I just voted no in the poll, then realised that it meant £11 a head, sorry my brain calculates everyhting I buy in 3's, so £11 for 3 fish suppers is ok LOL!


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> This ride is now back on for the 22nd of August. It will have a light change of route, a change of place and time for a meeting pint.



Had you been drinking when you wrote this????


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Had you been drinking when you wrote this????



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2011)

Ok ignore Ian's rambling.

The ride is back on and it will take place on 22nd October. The start will be 8am at Bromley South station.


To prove I do listen to people, the new route is 123 miles long, a bit shorter than the original but don't worry there are still hills.

To prove I'm still a stubborn so and so and don't always listen to people, the lunch stop will still be at the Ypres Castle pub cos I like it and its fish and chips are easily worth £11!!!

This ride has to be described as challenging. It is do-able though and I'm not expecting to do it at pace but I'd like to be home around 7 - 8pm at the latest. Flat out I reckon I can do 123 miles in about 7 hours, so this leaves 5 hours for the inevitable faffing about etc.

Bring lights, you will need them before we get home.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Had you been drinking when you wrote this????



Doh! sorry.. trying to control 18mo and type stuff at same time.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2011)

Your ride is destined to be a 'Classic' BigMart. I therefore suggest that the preface to the story of your ride starts at HPC. Have any other 'Rides for Food' started from elsewhere?

jsl

(Don't worry, I won't bug you - I'll be in Brum!)


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Your ride is destined to be a 'Classic' BigMart. I therefore suggest that the preface to the story of your ride starts at HPC. Have any other 'Rides for Food' started from elsewhere?
> 
> jsl
> 
> (Don't worry, I won't bug you - I'll be in Brum!)


There were concerns around the distance. It was originally going to start at London Bridge. 

Rides for food starts do vary, Liverpool Street etc, but none have started as far out as Bromley. Shame you can't make it, I think you'd enjoy it. Bit like the 'Teef variation but longer


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2011)

For sure I wanted to - yesterday also, but 'nose to the grindstone'. (But I would have tried to make the FNRttC in any case...it was in my mind to do a 250...) and then I would be eyeing up my time in Swansea with the Wheelrights. Anyone with a spare day or two - get on down, the Gower is a super place! There's probably a website somewhere, or on another thread by Claudine? - I know it was a clash with the Northern FNR.

Wheelrights here.


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2011)

Interested, again...train fare to Bromley South would be over £21 (!), but I can save myself over a tenner by going to East Croydon, a mere six miles to ride. Thinking I'd head west from Rye, probably get the train back from Eastbourne.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> Interested, again...train fare to Bromley South would be over £21 (!), but I can save myself over a tenner by going to East Croydon, a mere six miles to ride. Thinking I'd head west from Rye, probably get the train back from Eastbourne.



And it's an easy route from croydon to bromley..I will send you a map of the best route


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> And it's an easy route from croydon to bromley..I will send you a map of the best route



Thanks. Local knowledge is always handy!


----------



## HaloJ (12 Sep 2011)

Guys I've got to duck out of this one. I don't think I'm capable of riding 163 miles with 7000ft+ of climbing at an average of 14mph never mind Martin's suggestion of doing the 123 mile of the route in 7 hours (which would require an average of 17mph.)

Even at 14mph I believe the ride will take 8 1/2 hours. Factor in 2 hours for stops and another 1 hour for traffic, regrouping and mechanicals and that's 11 1/2 hours. Add to that my 40 mile to and from the start at 14mph makes at least another 2 1/2 hours. I just don't think I've got the legs for it and I've most certainly not got the funds to catch a train if I fail, sorry.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Guys I've got to duck out of this one. I don't think I'm capable of riding 163 miles with 7000ft+ of climbing at an average of 14mph never mind Martin's suggestion of doing the 123 mile of the route in 7 hours (which would require an average of 17mph.)
> 
> Even at 14mph I believe the ride will take 8 1/2 hours. Factor in 2 hours for stops and another 1 hour for traffic, regrouping and mechanicals and that's 11 1/2 hours. Add to that my 40 mile to and from the start at 14mph makes at least another 2 1/2 hours. I just don't think I've got the legs for it and I've most certainly not got the funds to catch a train if I fail, sorry.
> 
> Abs



It'll be a shame not to have you along Abs!! You can do it!!! 

The 7 hours was just a guide to how I'd come up with 12 hours for the total, I've no intention of attempting to do it in 7 for this ride. It's a case of we get home when we get home.


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> It'll be a shame not to have you along Abs!! You can do it!!!
> 
> The 7 hours was just a guide to how I'd come up with 12 hours for the total, I've no intention of attempting to do it in 7 for this ride. It's a case of we get home when we get home.



+1. On August Bank Holiday Monday I did 163 miles, with over 7500 ft of climbing, at a rolling average of 12.9. A bit more rolling than the terrain for this one, but still lumpy. If I can do that, you're more than capable of this one.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Sep 2011)

Martin, when you reminded me about this on Saturday, I was thinking of Ryde, hence my confusion!

I can tell it'll be hilly, as I see you're going via Biggin Hill...............

Anyway, what's the start time from Bromley South?


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Martin, when you reminded me about this on Saturday, I was thinking of Ryde, hence my confusion!
> 
> I can tell it'll be hilly, as I see you're going via Biggin Hill...............
> 
> Anyway, what's the start time from Bromley South?



Ok I think Ryde may be outside of my limits particularly there and back!! And I'd have to figure out the walking on water bit.......

It's an 8am start from Bromley South. I think we will probably finish in darkness but I am hoping to be back at Bromley by about 8pm.


----------



## rb58 (12 Sep 2011)

Do you have a final route Martin?


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2011)

rb58 said:


> Do you have a final route Martin?



It's nearly final. Got one change to make to avoid a dangerous bit of road. Final, final route will be up by Friday


----------



## Mista Preston (12 Sep 2011)

Ok, so in one quick conversation I got a pass for this. No idea how, just talking about the big loon i cycle with doing a crazy ride and she said, do you wanna go then?

I am realistic and I know I am not the quickest on the flat let alone up hills so could I join and maybe grab a train back from Rye. 

Dont want to slow you folks down so if you think I should avoid let me know.

Ta

Mr P


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Ok, so in one quick conversation I got a pass for this. No idea how, just talking about the big loon i cycle with doing a crazy ride and she said, do you wanna go then?
> 
> I am realistic and I know I am not the quickest on the flat let alone up hills so could I join and maybe grab a train back from Rye.
> 
> ...



Nice one Mr P, welcome aboard. No you should not avoid. On the return we do pass a couple of Orpington bound train stations (Headcorn and Malling and you have your 705) so if you do feel it's getting to the legs.. you can hop off and head off home.


----------



## deckertim (12 Sep 2011)

I should be along for this one. I will either catch the train up to BS or meet you enroute. I will also duck out at the top of Vigo Hill. Should just about get a century in.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## iZaP (13 Sep 2011)

This will be well hard


----------



## CharlieB (14 Sep 2011)

Gonna have to pull out of this one, people. There's no way I can get to BS by 8 in the morning. My apologies, thank you, and have a nice day!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2011)

Ride it you, Charlie! 


(38.6 miles as the crow cycles)


----------



## frank9755 (24 Sep 2011)

I think I should be able to make this, so please add me to the list, Martin. 

Since PBP I've only been doing time trialling so not ridden further than 25 miles and not been back on my normal bike at all, so this will give me something to aim for by way of getting back into distance-riding.


----------



## martint235 (24 Sep 2011)

Welcome along Frank.

I really, really, really will get the route finalised this weekend!!


----------



## martint235 (25 Sep 2011)

Ok it's done and final. I've cut out the dangerous road into Sutton Valence and headed west. It means there's no longer a climb up Vigo Hill to contend with at the end but there is still almost 8,000 ft of climbing in the day. I've also built in a meaningless detour just to take us past Hever Castle cos it's pretty!!

So the details, it's an 8am start from Bromley South Station. We'll pass the Dripping Tap about 2 mins later if anyone is so lazy that they can't make it to Bromley South.

We'll stop for a coffee at Ticehurst (42 miles in) as this is at the end of the climbing on the way out, lunch will be at the Ypres Castle in Rye.

There'll be a coffee stop, hopefully in Coxheath, on the way back (see I'm not a complete meanie). 

This is still going to be quite a challenging ride but it won't be a sprint, as detailed elsewhere me and Ian did a route close to this at around 14mph. It will probably be dark by the time we get back to Bromley South so bring lights.

The route is here

So far signed up we have:

Martint235
Ianrauk
Frank9755
iZaP
Deckertim
rb58
Flying Dodo
Stuaff
Mista Preston
Davywalnuts
Rimas
Lilolee (meeting us at Westerham)
Alberto
Mark Browne

Anyone else want to come along????


----------



## frank9755 (25 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> start from Bromley South Station







I thought we would be starting from London!


----------



## StuAff (25 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I thought we would be starting from London!



Well it is, sort of....
As per my earlier post, I'll save myself 50% on the fare into Bromley by going to East Croydon, riding from there, and meeting everyone en route on Westerham Road.


----------



## martint235 (25 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I thought we would be starting from London!



Yeah I was going to start it from London Bridge but after me and Ian recced it, we decided that made it just that little bit too long. We'd have to leave at around 6.30 to make it happen. 

The Bromley South start means people can use a train for part of it to cut down the time if they want.

Sorry.


----------



## Alberto (25 Sep 2011)

Martin,

If it is not too late, I'd like to tag along to this one. Would join the group at Bromley South. Is everyone riding back to Bromley as well?

Alberto


----------



## martint235 (25 Sep 2011)

You're welcome along Alberto. I'm definitely coming back through Bromley but I expect people will peel off at various points on the way back


----------



## Alberto (26 Sep 2011)

Excellent Martin, thanks very much. Looking forward to it


----------



## rb58 (26 Sep 2011)

Looking forward to this now. I guess I'd better start putting the 'best' bike back together in plenty of time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Sep 2011)

On one of my tour days, I did that much climbing but in half the distance, but fully tour loaded.. So I know with my new climbing legs, I can do that, no worries...


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> On one of my tour days, I did that much climbing but in half the distance, but fully tour loaded.. So I know with my new climbing legs, I can do that, no worries...



I'm looking to you to lead the peloton at a good climbing pace Davy!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm looking to you to lead the peloton at a good climbing pace Davy!!!



Sure...... like always then....


----------



## frank9755 (26 Sep 2011)

Where did you go touring to in the end, Davy?


----------



## redjedi (26 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm looking to you to lead the peloton at a good climbing pace Davy!!!



At no point in that quote did Davy mention the words "good" or "pace"


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> At no point in that quote did Davy mention the words "good" or "pace"



HA, now, thats funny!





Frankiebaby, I did the South Coast from Bognor to Exminster, in the face of a lot if wind and rain which turned out to be Hurricane Katia. Due to her, I cancelled my Northern stint and went around South Devon for bit before coming home via Yeovil and Bath in two days, last day was 125miles fully loaded. I woke up with a flat stomach from burning that many calories! Did about a 1/3 of the miles I wanted to, hence why Stu and Ian are still ahead of me on this years mileage.... b*tards...


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2011)

Just to bump this up the list as it's now just over a week away. I've not heard back from either of the cafe stops so I'll chase on Monday. I'll also let the pub know we're coming so if you're on the list below and not coming, let me know. If you're not on the list below and want to come along, let me know:

Martint235
Ianrauk
Frank9755 (not sure if you can make the Bromley start?)
iZaP
Deckertim
rb58
Flying Dodo
Stuaff
Mista Preston
Davywalnuts
Rimas
Lilolee (meeting us at Westerham)
Alberto
Mark Browne


----------



## frank9755 (13 Oct 2011)

I was thinking of joining at Westerham
Rode down there the other day and there are some pretty lanes. Had a nice lunch sitting on the green in Westerham in baking sun 
Frank


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I was thinking of joining at Westerham
> Rode down there the other day and there are some pretty lanes. Had a nice lunch sitting on the green in Westerham in baking sun
> Frank



Yep Westerham is one of my favourite Kent villages. I was initially going to have a coffee stop there but it's a bit early in the ride.

Given the 8am start at Bromley South, we should be at the green in Westerham by 9am at the latest, hopefully around 8.45 ideally. I'm going to have a re-group there anyway.


----------



## rb58 (13 Oct 2011)

My legs are objecting already, and all I did was show them the route.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Oct 2011)

Martin,


For the benefit of those of us riding fixed who are a little unsure what gear to use, are there any very steep hills (ie > Ditchling)?

Frank


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Martin,
> 
> 
> For the benefit of those of us riding fixed who are a little unsure what gear to use, are there any very steep hills (ie > Ditchling)?
> ...



According to the profile, max gradient is 16%, according to Ride with GPS, Ditchling has a 20% in it. I've not ridden the final hill yet as it's a late addition to the route but I may go out and ride that tomorrow, on the profile it looks quite tough though. I don't think there are any hills as long as Ditchling though, from what I remember the steeper ones are short and sharp.


There are a lot of hills though Frank, would it be enjoyable on a fixed? Going down Westerham hill on my bike terrifies me, I'd hate to think what it's like on a fixed.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2011)

Right I did a cheeky 65 miler today to check out some bits and bobs that have changed since me and Ian did a recce:

1. It took me 40 mins from Bromley South to Westerham so I suggest we make the Westerham meeting time 9am. For those cycling down Westerham Hill, there is a nasty pothole on the left hand side of the first right hand bend. Best to stay near the middle of the road if possible. For those that haven't cycled down Westerham before, it's quite steep, I imagine there's a possibility of 50mph if you try BUT there's a cross roads at the bottom where people have been known to pull out without fully appreciating the speed of approaching traffic.

2. From 106 miles to the finish, there are no really tough hills. Quite a lot of main (ish) road but nothing that should cause a problem.

3. I'm going to book the pub lunch today. Please let me know if you are no longer coming along. (Quite important now as I've had to pay £25 deposit)

4. If you haven't got my mobile number, please PM me as it's likely I haven't got yours either.

5. Long range weather forecast is looking exceptionally good. Cool but dry, light headwind on the way out but tailwind on the way back.

See you all on Saturday!!!


----------



## StuAff (17 Oct 2011)

Sounding good. You've got my number, I've got yours. The first direct train from Pompey to East Croydon gets in 7.59. There is an earlier one, but it leaves at 5.23 rather than 6.20, is rather slower on account of the connection etc and only gets in half an hour earlier...oh and £3 more expensive as I can't get Advance fare. That would put me at the suggested rendevous point (Croydon Road/Westerham Road junction) at 8.25-8.30 ish. If that'll be a problem, I'll take one for the team and get the 5.23...let me know. Tailwind for my trip westwards from Rye as well (I'll go to Eastbourne...fare back to Pompey is only 5p more than from Brighton!!).


----------



## martint235 (18 Oct 2011)

StuAff said:


> Sounding good. You've got my number, I've got yours. The first direct train from Pompey to East Croydon gets in 7.59. There is an earlier one, but it leaves at 5.23 rather than 6.20, is rather slower on account of the connection etc and only gets in half an hour earlier...oh and £3 more expensive as I can't get Advance fare. That would put me at the suggested rendevous point (Croydon Road/Westerham Road junction) at 8.25-8.30 ish. If that'll be a problem, I'll take one for the team and get the 5.23...let me know. Tailwind for my trip westwards from Rye as well (I'll go to Eastbourne...fare back to Pompey is only 5p more than from Brighton!!).



Croydon Rd/Westerham Rd is good. Keep me informed if anything goes wrong though please. I'm fairly sure I can get the Bromley South people to that point by 8.25


----------



## rb58 (18 Oct 2011)

Pretty sure you've got my number Martin as I've got yours.	I'm toying with going direct to Westerham rather than via Bromley South. Will confirm on Friday though.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Croydon Rd/Westerham Rd is good. Keep me informed if anything goes wrong though please. I'm fairly sure I can get the Bromley South people to that point by 8.25



I will meet Stuart here Martin.


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Croydon Rd/Westerham Rd is good. Keep me informed if anything goes wrong though please. I'm fairly sure I can get the Bromley South people to that point by 8.25



Will do...


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Oct 2011)

My train gets to Bromley South at 07:53, so I'll sprint round to the entrance.


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2011)

Time for a quick update on names etc. 

Martint235 (Bromley)
Ianrauk (Westerham Rd)
Frank9755 (Westerham Green)
iZaP (Not heard from for a while, please confirm)
Deckertim (could you confirm if you'll be at Bromley South please)
rb58 (Westerham or Bromley, to confirm Friday)
Flying Dodo (Bromley)
Stuaff (Westerham Rd)
Davywalnuts (Bromley?)
Rimas (Bromley?)
Lilolee (meeting us at Westerham Green I think but not heard anything for a while, please confirm)
Alberto (Bromley)
Mark Browne (Bromley)

Pub is booked for lunch. Having problems with cafes getting back to me but we can just turn up at them!!

Weather is still looking good!!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2011)

Mista Preston has bailed...


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Oct 2011)

I'd forgotten I was donating blood this afternoon, so I'll be on the iron tablets to try and not wipe myself out on the hills. Thankfully, way back on Page 1, I'd said I may bail out on the way back.


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd forgotten I was donating blood this afternoon, so I'll be on the iron tablets to try and not wipe myself out on the hills. Thankfully, way back on Page 1, I'd said I may bail out on the way back.



That's ok. 

I think I've now got a refreshment stop sorted on the way out and on the way back. It may come as a surprise to the place on the way out though!!


----------



## rb58 (19 Oct 2011)

I'm going direct to Westerham. 8.45am at the green by the Winston Churchill statue I guessing......


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2011)

rb58 said:


> I'm going direct to Westerham. 8.45am at the green by the Winston Churchill statue I guessing......



Probably nearer to 9am I think


----------



## rb58 (20 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Probably nearer to 9am I think



Hurrah! Another 15 minutes in bed.......


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2011)

Poop! Or, say I say, MERDE!!!

I've only gone and kinked two rear spokes on my new Aksiums.... done up the cassette nut too tight and used too much strength to remove it... tres annoyed!

I've kinked them right by the hub on the drive side and so its just a matter of time before they go, so I am going to have to pull out of this, and, if Frank is reading this too, next weeks tag-along to Harwich..

Such a Rodney!

I have the tourer still, but, not for this sort of ride. Merde Merde MERDE!






Have a great ride, sorry Big M....


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Poop! Or, say I say, MERDE!!!
> 
> I've only gone and kinked two rear spokes on my new Aksiums.... done up the cassette nut too tight and used too much strength to remove it... tres annoyed!
> 
> ...



Your bail out rate is rising again.....


----------



## zigzag (20 Oct 2011)

i will not be able to ride a bike for at least two months now, following yesterday's accident. i'll see you all when i'm back in shape. life is carp sometimes, but what can you do?..


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2011)

zigzag said:


> i will not be able to ride a bike for at least two months now, following yesterday's accident. i'll see you all when i'm back in shape. life is carp sometimes, but what can you do?..



Sh*t Rimas, I hadn't noticed that thread. Get well soon mate, you'll be missed on a lot of rides, not least Saturday's!!


----------



## HaloJ (20 Oct 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Poop! Or, say I say, MERDE!!!
> 
> I've only gone and kinked two rear spokes on my new Aksiums.... done up the cassette nut too tight and used too much strength to remove it... tres annoyed!



You've a PM.


----------



## Mista Preston (20 Oct 2011)

zigzag said:


> i will not be able to ride a bike for at least two months now, following yesterday's accident. i'll see you all when i'm back in shape. life is carp sometimes, but what can you do?..



holy crap Rimas



- GWS i hope you are felling better. 

Have a good ride all. Having not seen my kids all week i am going to be dad on Saturday.


----------



## rb58 (20 Oct 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Have a good ride all. Having not seen my kids all week i am going to be dad on Saturday.



They've got bikes haven't they? Bring them along........


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2011)

Now what to wear tomorrow? Forecast is 8C rising to 15C so if I wear my Night Vision I'll melt in the afternoon. I could go with ss top and shorts and hope to keep the pace lively... decisions, decisions...

Edit: Updated list

Martint235
Ianrauk
Frank9755
Deckertim
rb58
Flying Dodo
Stuaff
Alberto
Mark Browne

So just the 9 of us, should be a good ride!!!


----------



## topcat1 (21 Oct 2011)

buff/armwarmers?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> buff/armwarmers?



& kneewarmers


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> buff/armwarmers?






ianrauk said:


> & kneewarmers



As ever it is core body temperature that is the issue not my arms and legs. Knees and arms are happy down to about 5C


----------



## redjedi (21 Oct 2011)

You need one of these Martin.

The short sleeve base layer with arm warmers which aren't actually arm warmers.

or is it the other way around


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2011)

Weather still showing sunny but with a lower max temp so Night Vision it is.

Really looking forward to this ride now!!


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Weather still showing sunny but with a lower max temp so Night Vision it is.
> 
> Really looking forward to this ride now!!




Earwarmers surely ?


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Earwarmers surely ?



Don't start.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2011)

a nice and balmy 4degs out this morning. See you soon....


----------



## zigzag (22 Oct 2011)

such a lovely weather outside, how i wish i could ride with you guys!..


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2011)

So sorry your injuries have stopped you riding for a while Rimas. You were talked about and would have loved this ride and was missed.

Today we had, Myself, Martint235, Mark, Frank, StuAff, RB58, TimDecker, Alberto and the welcome return of Mr Flying Dodo.
So the temp was a little chilly first thing but there was blue sky. So not too many layers today and so it was to be for the whole ride. The wind Gods were kind to us with only a slight headwind for the outbound and a very helpfull tailwind on the way back. 

The first half of the outbound had plenty of up and downs, including a couple of cracking descents into Westerham and Ticehurst. From Ticehurst it was a sprint all the way to Rye, a great chance for us to let the legs really let fly. 

The Ypres Castle in Rye was the destination and a huge lump of Cod and some chips all washed down with a fine pint of Harveys.

A goodbye to Stu at Rye who got the train back to Portsmouth left the rest of us heading north into them thar hills for the trip home. The tailwind was proving to be a godsend as the rolling hills started to take their toll on all of us. Adam split to head to Ashford and Tim split to head home, which left the hardest climbing (Inc. a nice 20%er) to the rest of us...but again we were rewarded with some cracking descents.

So 119 miles for the day with about 7500ft of climbing. The weather was great, not too cold and not too warm. The cycling was great and the company was great.
I think we are all going to sleep well tonight. Cheers all for coming. Hope you enjoyed the ride as much as I did.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Oct 2011)

Martin wasn't kidding when he said it was hilly!

I've had a good workout today, and I only did the first half, so the others have earned their stripes.

As seems usual when I've got an early start, I woke up at 5 am, half an hour before my alarm. After getting ready and several times wandering outside to see how cold it was, I decided to stick with leggings and my Night Vision jacket. When rolling down the hill towards Luton station, it felt quite cold, so I reasoned I'd warm up later. After stopping off to get some cash, I was amused to see a police car zoom through the pedestrian area, with sirens, to then stop outside McDonalds. Either they were late for their breakfast, or someone was trying to riot inside..........

Once in London, after a quick dash from West Hampstead to Victoria, I was soon at Bromley South, where Martin & Tim were waiting. After a few more arrivals, we set off in a vaguely southerly direction. I've never been in this part of London before, but it doesn't look too different from all the rest! After picking up Ian and Stu, we fairly quickly started to get to the countryside.

Bearing in mind all the recent TV programmes about the 75th anniversary of the Spitfire, it was nice to see the other Battle of Britain stalwart, the Hurricane, as part of the Gate Guardian duo outside Biggin Hill. That and the Spitfire alongside are replicas.







It was a bit sad though to see the RAF blocks looking very desolate and run down.

After Biggin Hill, there's a very steep hill, which fortunately we were going down, although being my usual cautious self, I didn't exceed 40 mph. No doubt others went faster! After rolling over the M25, there was another little climb 






where we met up with Ross and Frank in Westerham. And then basically from then on. it was the same sort of thing - up a lot, down a lot, along a bit, then up a bit, down a bit and repeat!

Eventually, we started to see tell-tale signs we were getting close to our destination:-






and we got to the Ypres Castle pub at around 1.20 or so, which was good going considering the terrain.

As for the £11 Fish & Chips......






the general consensus was, there could have been more chips.

Heading outside again, Stu left us to get to the station, and then a few miles down the road, at around 2.30, I left everyone else heading for the hills.






After a quick dash for Ashford, and the HS1, I was then home just after 5 pm, having done just over 80 miles. I could definitely tell I was struggling a little bit towards the end though, although I blame that on the fact my blood was only 7/8ths of its normal capacity. 

It's a good route with lots of good scenery - even some lovely stretches of smooth tarmac.

Thanks Martin for organising this - my legs will recover at some point...........

I hope everyone else got back OK.

All the photos are shown here.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2011)

Cheers for the photo's Adam. Pic # 12. I remember that bloke.. now where in the blazes would one get a pair of lycra leggings in that colour.. and more importantly why?


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> As for the £11 Fish & Chips......



There are chips on there? 
I thought you'd taken the pic half way through eating it


----------



## Mark One (22 Oct 2011)

Evening gents.

Back home now with the legs tingling a bit. Mrs Mark made a particularly fine apple crumble today - so I filled up on that to start the the recovery process. 

I had a great day out today - many thanks to Martin for organising, and to everyone for the company. Great photos too Dodo - thanks for posting those. It does look pretty cold in some of those pictures! Was it?

See you all in November for Frank's Chilterns Caper.


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2011)

That, for me, was the toughest ride I've had since the audax at the end of January. Not so much the climbing (Garmin Connect has it has 3,235 ft for the first half), not that that wasn't good exercise, more the ******* headwind. When you're as scrawny as me, strong winds are a real problem on the bike, little chance to conserve energy and mostly using lots of it. Tim noted I was pedalling on downhills that he could freewheel past me on....nonetheless I still hit 36.9 mph at one point. Thanks to everyone for being patient with me (and not just because the train was late)!


I had in mind originally to ride on to Eastbourne for some extra mileage (riding back into the smoke would have meant I wouldn't have got back till 9-ish, perhaps), but considering the fare from Rye was the same, and the legs (and everything else) were definitely feeling the first half, I thought better of it. Thanks Martin for organising, and everyone for splendid company as always.


----------



## rb58 (22 Oct 2011)

Terrific day. Some of those lanes on the return journey definitely deserve a return visit. For the first time for a long time I had quite a bad patch as dusk started to fall. Legs and back were aching, and I dropped behind the group.. Thoughts started to turn to bailing and getting a lift home. But then I emerged into familiar territory and the encouragement of the rest of the group gave me a real lift so I carried on. I'm glad I did too as the long descent down Sevenoaks way got my average for the ride back to 15mph. Got to be pleased with that bearing in mind all the climbing.

Big thanks to Martin for organising the ride and shepherding us so well. Only next time, I think I'd prefer the 'stupid hill' up into Sutton Vallence over the surprise 
20% detour. Good job I still had some legs at that point!

All in all a great day. Thanks everyone - see you on the next one.
Ross


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2011)

140 miles for me and I can say I definitely feel all of them. It was a great day out and a fantastic ride.

I think the replacement for the "stupid hill" warrants a return visit, it certainly got the blood pumping!!





Thanks all for a wonderful day out and see you in the Chilterns!!


----------



## Alberto (23 Oct 2011)

Excellent ride and perfect weather. The way into Rye was on fast roads and we definetely pushed it towards the end. I really enjoyed the return leg on those quiet and rolling lanes. Not sure if it was just me, but the last 50 km were the most challenging, maybe because of the already tired legs and some of the steep hills. Can definetely feel the legs today! going out on the mountain bike now to recover from yesterday's efforts.

Thank you all for the great company and Martin for putting the route together. Hopefully see you on the next one!


----------



## frank9755 (23 Oct 2011)

A lovely day out in the sun!

Thanks for organising, Martin and also, Ian, for providing useful local knowledge in leading us home.

To answer the question, the Fish and Chips was probably a bit steep at £11 as that worked out at about 75p per chip! But it was a nice pub and the pint of Harvest was worth every penny. 

I got home at 9pm having done 163 miles. Quick shower, some food and I was in bed by 10:15 and out like a light. 

I found it quite hard; my legs were aching before we got to Rye and I was pretty slow on the climbs. But I didn't feel any worse when I got back home and it was good to do a long-distance ride again and be reminded of the pains and pleasures involved, and get into the mental zone to keep riding.


----------



## deckertim (23 Oct 2011)

Thanks Martin for organising a great ride and thanks to everyone for the company. Some stonking hills as there always are in Kent, but East Hall Hill going up the Greensand Ridge was the toughest. I was on my dinner plate sized rear cog for that. I split off at Teston, thinking that if the train to Strood was due, when I went pass Aylesford I would jump on it. Unfortunately I had just missed it, and figured I would soon be very cold if I sat down and waited 30 minutes, so I continued home along the Medway Valley through Eccles and Burham and was rewarded with the view of a nice sunset. Hopefully see some of you on the Whitstable FNRTTC


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2011)

Cor, my legs are feeling it today


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Oct 2011)

I went out on my commuter bike this morning for my normal weekly shopping trip. Coming back, I have a 14% hill to go up. It's been years since I last had to walk up there.
I had to walk the last bit today.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2011)

Forgot to add.
I have a nice little bump on my bonce were a bloody conker decided to throw itself from the trees from above in a wood before that long drag up the hill.


----------



## rb58 (24 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Forgot to add.
> I have a nice little bump on my bonce were a bloody conker decided to throw itself from the trees from above in a wood before that long drag up the hill.



You should put this in the helmet debate section.	One the highlights of the ride that was!


----------



## frank9755 (24 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Forgot to add.
> I have a nice little bump on my bonce were a bloody conker decided to throw itself from the trees from above in a wood before that long drag up the hill.



It certainly did the trick because you were going like a train after that!


----------



## frank9755 (24 Oct 2011)

rb58 said:


> You should put this in the helmet debate section.	One the highlights of the ride that was!





1499726 said:


> You are going to have to move this to helmet threads



Is there a section for echos...?


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1499722"]
What road? Trying to think of the 14%ers in this neck of the woods and am having trouble. 

edit: Chaul End Road?
[/quote]

Yup. Admittedly, it's only that steep (according to bikehike) for a short distance, and the whole thing is short, but it was still a pain!


----------

